
AI for humanity - BenoitP
https://www.aiforhumanity.fr/en/
======
BenoitP
I'm very happy they list "Opening up the black boxes of AI" as a main point.

While we have very powerful classification devices able to navigate the subtle
hidden topology of a problem, this is still correlation.

To me Explainable ML will be key to go from correlation to causality.
Explanability will help by pointing where to investigate and hypothesize and
test for some causes. It could be the missing link between ML and Judea
Pearl's causality theory.

DARPA has a program on it [1], NIPS a symposium [2]. This is a significant
dimension that is growing in the field.

[1] [https://www.darpa.mil/program/explainable-artificial-
intelli...](https://www.darpa.mil/program/explainable-artificial-intelligence)

[2] [http://interpretable.ml/](http://interpretable.ml/)

------
BenoitP
sama is in a panel at about 2:05 into the video, themed on global AI market
competition.

